# Mike's picture thread



## LasidoraGT (Dec 1, 2008)

C.fasciatum:






A.hentzi:











B.smithi:











L.parahybana sling (he escaped  )






G.aureostriata:











E.pachypus:











N.chromatus:






B.vagans: (second pic WAS NOT staged)
















P.platyomma: (first pic was edited in photoshop, I thought it was cool lol)











P.cancerides:






L.difficilis:


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 1, 2008)

*?*

you could have just added these to your old thread. It would save space 

But anyways, yea that b.vagans shot was soooo staged. Lol.

You need to send the female Hentzi my way:}  Got two immature males!


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 1, 2008)

No actually the Vagans on the ME109 was not staged. I'm not joking. I swear.


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> No actually the Vagans on the ME109 was not staged. I'm not joking. I swear.


Haha...oookaay....


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 2, 2008)

N.chromatus:






C.fasciatum:






G.aureostriata:






G.rosea:


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice collection.
How docile is your E pachypus?


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 4, 2008)

My E.pachypus is really docile. When i handle her she just likes to move around and not sit still often, she does sometimes though. She has never shown any aggression towards me, just at crickets. Lol


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 4, 2008)

That's cool.
Mine is the same, I've never seen any aggression from her at all yet.


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 4, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> That's cool.
> Mine is the same, I've never seen any aggression from her at all yet.


Same here. Mine is a little sweet heart. Surprising for an african T though.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 4, 2008)

Indeed it is


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 4, 2008)

Pachypus in her burrow:


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 5, 2008)

I caught my female P.cancerides out when I got home from school so I took a pic:


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 6, 2008)

Here are some more pics. Sorry for the lack of variety, I will be getting 1 or 2 more tomarrow.

A.hentzi (I think she was getting a drink)






L.difficilis:






P.platyomma:


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 7, 2008)

*2 new ones*

P.nigricolor:






B.albo:


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 7, 2008)

*My sling eating*

Fed my sling two crickets, it got the first one right away so I took a pic. It got the second while I was uploading  Here he is:


----------



## Immortal (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, really nice collection you got there :clap:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice thread  and beautiful A.hentzi :clap:


----------



## LasidoraGT (Jul 1, 2010)

I havn't been on in awhile so here is an update on some of my ts: (sorry if some of the pics are bad, i didnt really take my time lol. And the camera im using is a Nikon D3000 in case you were curious)
B.vagans





Curly 1





B.bohemi (sp?) i cant wait till its bigger 





B.smithi my fave of my collection 





C.fasciatum





Curly 2





G.aueostriata or whatever the name got changed to





premolt L.difficilis (sp?)





P.cancerides





N.colortavilosa (I cant spell the species name but you get the idea lol)





P.nigricolor I miss the christmas tree pattern  still a cutie though lol





N.chromatus





A.hentzi





A.geniculata


----------



## LasidoraGT (Jul 8, 2010)

Some new pics.....
B.smithi





N.chromatus just molted


----------



## LasidoraGT (Jul 9, 2010)

I will prob get some better lighting and take more pics of the rest of my collection soon but in the mean time here are a few more pics of my newly molted chromatus.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 10, 2010)

How big is that chromatus?


----------



## LasidoraGT (Jul 11, 2010)

Hmmm.... im not sure... ill have to try and measure him one day


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 12, 2010)

Am I crazy or is that N. chromatus a MM?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 12, 2010)

Spyder 1.0 said:


> Am I crazy or is that N. chromatus a MM?


Thats what I was thinking too! Thats why I asked how big it was.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Jul 13, 2010)

Heres the best pic I was able to get.... my camera was making me angry so it didnt turn out that well but I tried......


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Definitly a MM.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Jul 14, 2010)

Some more new pics, comments are appreciated :}
B.bohemie





Just thought Id throw in this pic since I only have 1 scorp 





Rose hair





L.difficilis. just molted 










Aphonopelma sp. I believe New River





P.nigricolor





A.geniculata





A.hentzi





B.vagans not a very good pic, i know, sorry


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 14, 2010)

Your difficilis is a MM now as well.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Sep 1, 2010)

*Newest addition to family*

Totally forgot to post pics up of this one. got him/her day after i got back from nc. I believe aug 8.
L.parahybana: Cute lil guy
(sorry for crappy pic, BOTH my good cameras died while trying to take pics of others so i had to use my mom's not so great camera, ill post better ones tomorrow or so)


----------



## spiderworld (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Mike 23 isee your N chromatus & L difficillis are males!
Try get a pic of your B boehmei so we can see gender.
And i think your P cancerides is actually P auratus!

Nice spiders


----------



## LasidoraGT (Sep 19, 2010)

At last. A better pic of my LP


----------

